# Help with a kemono head



## Flauschwurm (Sep 22, 2019)

hello kiddos,

I am currently in the planning to build my fursona fursuit head. However i have encountered a problemo.

I am not going for a usual Toony style bc it really isnt what i like for myself. Instead, the style is more kemono inspired.






You see the problem? Her mouth is closed. My question is, is there a possible way of ventilaton i could build in so i wouldnt suffocate in her?
I have seen Heads with closed mouths before and i was wondering if anyone knew how these are ventilated.

I know many Kemono Heads have a slightly open mouth for a bit of ventilation, and I have considered that in another sketch too:






However, if possible, i prefer the closed mouth look.

Thanks for helping ♡


----------



## zeusaphone (Sep 22, 2019)

I've seen some makers put vents in the ears (holes hidden by long pile fur). You could also hollow out the muzzle and put a fan in to cool you off, but I don't know how to do that. There should be a few tutorials on how to install them though.


----------



## ArobicFish (Oct 28, 2019)

The eyes are a good source of ventalation assuming your aren't fully going the kemono style and adding the acrylic dome. Adding vents hidden in the ears is a good suggestion as well as with your char having hair you may be able to add thinned spots at the back of the head where the hair would cover these. I would definitely look into adding a small computer fan to move the air as well.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 28, 2019)

Make it with a moving jaw.  In my experience, eyes don't make a good ventilation point, but if that is all you have, then you have to use them.  Ears also make for good ventilation.  What I'm afraid will happen, though, is if you ventilate with the ears, you will on ly be drawing air in through your eyes, and you won't be drawing enough fresh air in around your mouth and you will be breathing stale air all of the time.


----------



## Flauschwurm (Oct 30, 2019)

I started making the head <:3

She has vents in her ears/head, and on the side of her muzzle
idk how effective the vents in her head will be, bc she sits relatively right on my face/cheeks.

But her mouth is slightly open and I will build a fan in her snout! She has enough room in her snout for a 7x7cm fan.

Anyways, she looks like this (I did do some additional shaving since that photo now tho)


----------



## ArobicFish (Oct 30, 2019)

Love the heart in the eye.


----------



## BossRabbit (Nov 21, 2019)

Kemono is that dangerous line that got me into this in the first place lol


----------



## Flauschwurm (Nov 22, 2019)

BossRabbit said:


> Kemono is that dangerous line that got me into this in the first place lol


LOL relatable w
I am personally not the biggest fan of Toony furry style, but japanese/kemono style has me so hooked, I love them so much they're so so cute!!


----------



## Flauschwurm (Nov 22, 2019)

Btw, I gave her an update <3 She's like 95% done now, I will do some fixups as I go, then do the pattern and one day get her furs (the colors I picked are sold out on Fursuitsupplies and I can't find the one specific I want anywhere else :^()


----------



## Flauschwurm (Dec 3, 2019)

She's been getting updates again... looking forward to furring her, but I'm too broke for her fur atm.


----------

